# Driving licence medical.



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I had the pleasure of going for one of these on monday night. First time under the new system where it's all done in the centre. (A lot more sensible than the old system )
Now when I had it done 5 years ago it was blood pressure & eye chart; " Can you read the bottom line " , "No" " then you need glasses to drive " Not a problem as I wore them for definition & clarity when driving , although I don't wear them at other times.

Anyway , went in , took coat off, sat down & we proceeded to fill in the form. Name address, age , height , weight, any illness-no- any operations-no, wear glasses-yes & explained about before so she tested my eyes & said " you have no need of glasses when driving " .Marvellous , 5 years older & my eyes are getting better ! :rofl:

Then in to the other room , photo, signature on pad reader ,sign the form , 3 month temporary authorisation , pay , out the door. My wifes was exactly the same.What happened to checking BP, etc ? I was expecting to do some sort of reflex game or maneouvering the ring along the wire without the bell ringing ? Bit disappointed as I thought it was going to be a lot tougher than previous ones.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We had to play" computer games" for our licences this year, your centre must be behind the times or perhaps it varies from area to area. Spain init!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Did it last year. Eye test, computer games, no blood pressure. Madrid area


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

The codes on the bottom line of the reverse side of the driving licence (12 Observaciones) indicate special restrictions. If you need to wear glasses it will show 01:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I went for one once, I shall not bother going for another


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

If you still have a UK photo licence of course, the UK in Spain Government site are currently telling people you dont need to take one.

It's another confusing one I'm afraid because the Trafico site says differently


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Fortunately we do not have Trafico here. The only visit us now and again and the entire population know of their impending arrival the minute they enter the ferry queue in Tenerife. All the drunks become sober, my friend who drive a banger, hides it and hires a car, the tyre fitters do a roaring trade. They usually stay a week and then return and everything reverts to normal.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Beachcomber said:


> The codes on the bottom line of the reverse side of the driving licence (12 Observaciones) indicate special restrictions. If you need to wear glasses it will show 01:




I have to wear glasses all the time and mine says; (if I could only read the bl**dy thing), 

70: <garbage>.01

what does the 70 mean or is it the .01 that means I need specs?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

It is 01 that refers to the need for glasses. Other codes can be found here:

Códigos de observaciones

70 refers to exchanging the licence.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Bit disappointed as I thought the young male doctor was going to hold my nuts.


Bit too much information there Gus!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Bit too much information there Gus!


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeezus Wept

You posted. Whats going on. Come back again and give us some light entertainment!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Jeeeeeeeeeeeeezus Wept
> 
> You posted. Whats going on. Come back again and give us some light entertainment!


The ladies wanted me back Jon......you know what it's like when they're crazy about you. 

Doubt it'll be a regular thing.....just had a bit of breathing space between an artificial body parts site and a cake site.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> The ladies wanted me back Jon......you know what it's like when they're crazy about you.
> 
> Doubt it'll be a regular thing.....just had a bit of breathing space between an artificial body parts site and a cake site.


Artificial body parts ....... ah well, I suppose you have to go where the work is.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

XTreme said:


> Bit too much information there Gus!


SHE said I looked very handsome in the photo! :dance:


----------

